# 180searchassistant



## Shikara (7 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

habe auf meinem Laptop das o.g. Programm, das sich nicht mehr löschen lässt. Nachdem ich einige Postings hier gelesen habe, weiß ich, dass ihr die hijacklog-Datei braucht. Nur wie stelle ich die her?

Wie kann ich den 180assistant wieder loswerden? Kann er sich später wieder trotz firewall einnisten?

Danke schon mal im Voraus,
Birgit


----------



## stieglitz (7 Februar 2005)

Das Programm fundest Du da:

http://tomcoyote.com/hjt/

Das Protokoll dann bitte als Text Datei hier posten.
Dann findet sich sicher jemand, der das analysiert.
Ich kanns leider nicht   
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Shikara (10 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
danke für den Tipp für die hijacklog-datei! hier also die Datei...hoffe es kann mir jemand mit dem Problem helfen.
Viele Grüße,
Birgit


----------



## virenscanner (10 Februar 2005)

Das sieht imho nicht gut aus: 

http://www.sophos.de/virusinfo/analyses/w32rbottw.html
http://www.sophos.de/virusinfo/analyses/w32rbotqk.html

Meiner Meinung nach wäre es angebracht, das System neu aufzusetzen.


----------



## stieglitz (10 Februar 2005)

Das Logfile kannst du hier automatisch überprüfen lassen:
http://www.hijackthis.de/index.php

Ich habs mal für dich gemacht. Es sieht wirklich nicht gut aus. Es wurden fünf "böse" Prozesse gefunden. :evil: 

Virenscanner hat recht, du solltest dein System neu aufsetzen.

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Shikara (10 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

danke für die Tipps! Leider kann ich meinen PC nicht mehr formatieren, da ich jedesmal die Meldung bekomme, dass das Volume nicht gesperrt werden kann...schätze die Würmer blockieren das. Gibt es da noch eine Lösung ausser den PC aus dem Fenster zu werfen?

Viele Grüße,
Birgit


----------



## A John (10 Februar 2005)

Shikara schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> danke für die Tipps! Leider kann ich meinen PC nicht mehr formatieren, da ich jedesmal die Meldung bekomme, dass das Volume nicht gesperrt werden kann...schätze die Würmer blockieren das. Gibt es da noch eine Lösung ausser den PC aus dem Fenster zu werfen?t


Wenn es keine Uralt-Kiste ist, sollte sich im Bios als erstes Boot-Device das CD-Laufwerk einstellen lassen.
Windows-CD rein und neu starten. Dann windows nicht reparieren oder im selben Verzeichnis installieren, sondern alles ganz neu aufsetzen.
Wenn die Kiste schon älter ist, hilft die gute alte DOS Disk mit fdisk drauf.
Oder die Platte ausbauen, in einem anderen Rechner als "Slave" anschliessen und dort formatieren.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Shikara (11 Februar 2005)

Hallo John,

puuhhh..vielen Dank! Dein Tipp hat mich davor bewahrt das Teil aus dem Fenster zu werfen. Jetzt funktioniert er wieder.

Viele Grüße,
Birgit


----------

